# Help me make this look like it belongs in a cemetary.



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i need to spook up my house as well. lucky for me the outside isnt that large. I was planning on putting up stryofoam or the stone sheets i found at lowes to make it less brick house and more Cemetary. I was thinking the mortican or the undertakers house type of thing. I want to change the shape of the windows which i can do with teh foam, but i ahve this stupid roof ontop of the pillars, I was thinking of putting somethng up there, not sure what. HELP


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man that pic is BIG, hey how to i make it have the insert with the picture you can click on like on Lagrousomes tombstone thingy...JEff didnt ya fix that for her, how do i do that?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Cover up those bricks?????? Wow, I'd leave it alone! Turtle, you have a diamond in the rough when it comes to a haunt display.....you really have very little left to do. Maybe board up windows, unless you are going to hang up your new fcg in one....some spider webbing, and a few lights, and you have it.....I'm jealous!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

If I were you, I'd concentrate on haunt lighting. The lighting is what makes all the difference in the world for a haunt. Also, those open grass areas scream "Grave Yard" to me, and lighting added as well. Home Depot has inexpensive fencing that just pressing into the ground that can be used to surround a grave yard so people can't actually touch anything. That tree on the left side of the house should be used for something. Possibly a life size figure of something partially climbing it or better yet, peaking through from behind it. You have endless possibilities with that house.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You could use the foam board to make it look like large cinder block like a cript or somthing of that nature. Look at my temp page (http://www.twisteddementia.com/) to see what I mean. hope that helps.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

When I looked at your photo and saw the columns and urns, I thought "mausoleum". Cover the windows with foam carved with some cemetery-type design. Put a "family" name in the gable between the columns. Up light the front from the sides in blue. Make some PCV bars/gate for use on the front door. Fill the rest of the yard with tombstones. 

Google "cemetery mausoleum" for images that might give you some ideas. 

You really do have a nice canvas to work with turtle.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH How could i not think mausoleum. Of course!!!!!!!!! THANKS THANKS THANKS EEEEEEK Im sooo excited right now and it really will not be THAT expensive WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, lighting will do wonders with whatever you decide to do!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you were thinking of cladding the entire front of the house, you could make the faux stonework a lot easier by getting some stone wall Scene Setter and laminating it down with glue onto your foamboard. I saw a guy do that with the wood-panel pattern and it looked great; if you use liquid glue instead of spray and roll over the plastic with a roller it eliminates the wrinkles you get when you just hang the plastic. You might spray it down with some matte spray to dull the shiny plastic down. That house has great potential.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think put you a sign up there between the pillars.
Mausoleum is a good idea!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey t how about a gargoyle up near the peak of the roof of the porch
and maybe bars in all the windows


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Revenant said:


> If you were thinking of cladding the entire front of the house, you could make the faux stonework a lot easier by getting some stone wall Scene Setter and laminating it down with glue onto your foamboard. I saw a guy do that with the wood-panel pattern and it looked great; if you use liquid glue instead of spray and roll over the plastic with a roller it eliminates the wrinkles you get when you just hang the plastic. You might spray it down with some matte spray to dull the shiny plastic down. That house has great potential.


Hey do you possibly have any pics of that? Sounds like it might be a cheap alternative to foam


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eh...no pics. Sorry. It wasn't a haunt that I worked at, it was a guys Halloween party that I stopped by at. Just imagine a Scenesetter with no wrinkles. And he did use foam, he used the big sheets and glued the SceneSetter plastic to it. He was a contractor and he had a big stack of it to insulate some space in a house he was rehabbing; he "borrowed" it for the party and then installed it behind the house's drywall later that week heehee... if anyone tears that wall down there's gonna be some perplexed looks I think.

It was the pink foam... I think it was the thinner stuff, that's like 9 dollars a 4X8 sheet. Cheaper than carving texture into thick foam, but still not super cheap if you want to do the whole front of a house. Is anything else cheaper than that in large sheets? Cardboard would be kinda dicey outdoors, with rain and all. Not sure of the best low-cost alternative, mybe someone else could suggest something...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You can get the hardwood sheets for like 5 bucks at lowes. which isnt tooo bad. Good with weather and all that, but im probably going to go with foam. All of this truely just depends on how much money i have in oct. We'll just have to see, but its always a possiblity for next year. Like everyone said...spooky lighting is a great way to make it look scary. And thats CHEAP..LOL


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Does the chimney work? I was thinking a crematorium (sp?). You could have thick dark smoke coming out of the chimney, and tell the TOT that that is the smoke from burning bodies.

Also, the large glass windows to the right of the house could be used to display "dead people".


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Lots of old mausoleums, vaults, and even the above ground grave casings down here are actually made of brick. Then they are either plastered or painted over (in white). As time has passed the plaster and or paint starts to erode away in spots revealing the brick underneath. 

This effect would be easy to achieve w/the foam sheets and you wouldn't have to buy so much foam. I'd do some sponging and cracking w/paint in light grays, mossy greens, and yellowy creams to lessen the shock of the white. Also as per foam sheets, go to dumpsters behind furniture stores. I've had great luck picking up large foam sheets that were used for packing and are being tossed. Lower end places are best b/c they move more product.

BTW...people acutally do the eroding plaster/paint thing to new built brick homes down here. Your house is great and were it mine I'd probably do this technique for real.

Wish I had some pics to help explain what I'm trying to descride.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

If you're looking to board up the windows, here's a great idea from Steve over at Terror Syndicate (credit where it's due). For double hungs, like you have in front, so you don't have to drill into that nice brick; measure and make your boarding up to slightly overlap the brick. Put together the boards, or make them from foam. Attach 2 wires to the inside top and bottom. Have someone hold the boards in place and from inside the house, open the top window and pull the top wires tight thru the window and then close the window. Repeat at the bottom.
I agree that the house is prime as is. Some cobwebs and good lighting, the boards and you're set.


----------

